# Biker killed on Santiago Canyon Rd...



## OokieCookie (Apr 8, 2004)

In Orange County. Anyone know anything about it? There was a report in the register but the details were sketchy, the guy may have been riding on the wrong side of the street. His bike was a Trek 5200...


----------



## mellowman (Apr 17, 2004)

http://www.nbc4.tv/news/3024541/detail.html

"Bicyclist Killed By Gravel Truck

POSTED: 4:12 pm PDT April 20, 2004
UPDATED: 4:26 pm PDT April 20, 2004

LOS ANGELES -- A bicyclist was run over and killed Tuesday by a gravel hauler whose driver was making a right turn into a recycling yard in Orange, police said.

The accident happened shortly before 1 p.m. in the 6100 block of Santiago Canyon Road, said Orange police Sgt. Dave Hill.

The bicyclist and the truck were both going west on Santiago Canyon Road, Hill said. 

When the driver turned right into the Hanson recycling yard, he "felt something bump under the tires, stopped the truck and discovered the body of the bicyclist directly behind the back tires," Hill said.

Hill said he did not know if the 33-year-old truck driver saw the bicyclist, who has not been identified, while the two were on the road. "


Don't know how you can run over a guy with your back tires without ever seeing him unless you were not looking were you were going. How do they know the cyclist was going west if the only living witness is the driver who never saw him?

Driver: He had a death wish I tell you. It was suicide. He must have jump into my back tires.


----------

